# Wondering about this light fixture.



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I've been trying to spend the least amount of money possible on my Rhom's growout tank which is a 29 and put more money into his 100 gallon. 
Being the plant genius that I am (sarcasm), I bought a few swords for the 29 which only had a single tube light fixture above it. Needless to say, the sword and a few nubias were not doing so well. 
My mother bought me THIS for my birthday. 
I'm really happy with the color of light over the rhom and I'm figuring with the amount of watts per gallon, that I should be able to get these swords and nubias' healthy again. However I'm wondering if you guys agree? 
I'm also wondering if its possible to throw some pigmy chains in there as well?


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

That light fixture should work in growing Amazon Swords and Anubias species of plants. Are you sure they're dying due to your lighting or you're lacking nutrients for your plants? Those two type of plants grow slow and does well in low light. I have both in my Piranha tank and it's just lust green and grow slow. I do dose every week of Flourish Excel, my Anubias nana seems like it's benefiting from it. Not sure about the Pigmy chains, never had them. Check your plants for dead spots, it might just be lack of nutrients.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes, I've been dosing Excel once a week as well since I got them.

There's probably only one way for me to find out with the pigmy chains...


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Is the plant lacking Iron then? Maybe Flourish Iron will help. In my opinion, excel did the work. Maybe someone else can help you with this. lol


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I always just thought with the old light that I didn't have enough wattage. 
Old light was a single zoo med tube, florida sun, 18 watts.

Giving me far less then 1 watt per gallon.

Didn't do any kind of homework until I started noticing that the plants weren't doing so well.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

When you say they are not doing well, what does that mean? Can you describe or even better show us a picture of them? Some plants go through a transition period where they look bad then get better.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I have that same light over my 28. It's a nice light. Should be plenty for anubias and swords.

I have a friend who has 3 of them over his 29 gal w/ Co2 and lots of different plants.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree with the above reply... observe the plant's stems and inner veins for yellowish coloration. It's difficult to tell without any description other than "it's not doing so well". I just might be lacking Iron (Fe).


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

My mom did me the favor of putting my digital camera at the bottum of a pool a few weeks back so pics as of now are out of the question.

At one point the tank was near a window but my wife had me move it. Then the plants were doing better but too much algea issues so I had no problem moving the tank.

Nubias' had both lost 80% of their leaves with the remaining leaves turning a yellow coloration. I can't remember what to call the main, horizontal trunk of the nana, but that has lost nearly all green as well.

Sword plant at the begining grew some small leaves at the base, but then all larger leaves deteriorated quickly. I had heard of this transition, however new leaves are showing too much deterioration for the plant to be in a healthy state. All new leaves are 50% brown or 50% rotted away from tips to mid point of leaf blade.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

be patient with your dying plants. They will need time to bounce back from the near death experience they had.
They should be fine. If you want to speed things up a bit, make sure nitrates and phosphates are at optimum levels (10-25ppm & .5-2ppm perspectively)
and maybe add micro nutrients and potassium

If you want to speed things up is all.. Don't overdo it though, you don't have much light over the tank for speedy uptake


----------

